# Curtain Company - Recommendations ???



## dubaisky (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi, Can anyone recommend a curtain company please ~ I require some curtains for both windows and sliding doors - simple basic curtains, nothing to elaborate or expensive ....
Thank you


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Ikea have some basic stuff and there's a whole bunch of shops down in Satwa on the main road you can take a look at.


----------



## _DXB_ (Jan 15, 2010)

We got our curtains made up in Dragon Mart to our exact specifications for next to nothing! There are loads of places in there so take a look around.


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

As DXB stated, DRAGON MART!! I am away at work until Monday or I'd give you the name of the company I used. Not that you would need it, though, just go to DragonMart and you'll see what I mean. There are so many vendors and they're all ready to haggle - it reminds me of Tijuana in that respect. I got vertical blinds on windows covering three walls (size/details on the receipt in apartment) and the total was 1,200 Dhs, including installation. They even came out and took their own measurements, even though I had my own with me the day I made the order. I was impressed with that level of "attention to detail" considering the prices were so reasonable. If you're interested I can send you some photos of the finished product.


----------



## dubaisky (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you all very much - sounds like I need to go to Dragon Mart ~ appreciate the advice.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If you have never been there before, leave an entire day open. It is a crazy huge place with everything imaginable... most of it is kind of junk but there are good deals on stuff to be had even if it wont hold up so long. 

Look at rugs whilst there!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I got some amazing wallpaper from DM and all my curtains. Love the place.


----------



## R666 (Feb 23, 2011)

You can also try Karama, right opposite the post office in karama, they have a lot of custom made curtain shops and very very reasonable.


----------

